
Parachute use to prevent death and major trauma when jumping from aircraft [pdf] - DVassallo
https://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/363/bmj.k5094.full.pdf
======
bediger4000
I read this and I'm not sure if it's a joke, or bad scholarship or what. As
in, did anyone actually jump from a plane wearing (or not wearing) a
parachute?

